# coffee bag rug



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://maidenjane.blogspot.com/2010/09/unique-coffee-bag-rug-tutorial.html
I love the look of this rug just cool to me and a quick easy project. I will definately use the non-skid stuff .


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We just picked up some new gunny sacks off the road...good idea...I think ours were for beans.


----------

